# Base Sakazuki vs Donquixote family



## Sabco (Mar 12, 2015)

Base Sakazuki no DF vs Donquixote Family [ no Doflamingo ]


no restrictions 
Manga knowledge
50m


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

He destroys them with low-diff.

His Haki is too powerful for the Donquixote Pirates.


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 12, 2015)

Need more precisions. Are Vergo and Monet included? Doesn't matter anyway. He'd take it with probably moderate difficulty due to the number and possible hax


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 12, 2015)

Sakazuki takes it quite easily.His stats are far above any of them it's not even funny.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dof familiy takes it with high-extreme difficulty. DF-Less Sakazuki isn't going to beat Vergo / Trebol / Diamante / Pica at the same time. Sure he is extremely durable and has good amount of Haki, but we don't know how destructive he can be without his DF power.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Dof familiy takes it with high-extreme difficulty. DF-Less Sakazuki isn't going to beat Vergo / Trebol / Diamante / Pica at the same time. Sure he is extremely durable and has good amount of Haki, but we don't know how destructive he can be without his DF power.



He only needs four punch to take out those 4. His Haki is much stronger than these lots by a ridiculous amount. None of them can even bypass his Haki defenses. Even top tiers like Marco and Vista had trouble connecting the hits.


----------



## Sabco (Mar 12, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> Need more precisions. Are Vergo and Monet included? Doesn't matter anyway. He'd take it with probably moderate difficulty due to the number and possible hax



This includes every single pirate in DD family except DD himself


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 12, 2015)

If sugar manages to touch him they win


----------



## Ghost (Mar 12, 2015)

DF or not, Akainu rapes them. The difference in stats and haki are just too great. Unless there is some crazy hax in DD family that I'm not remembering right now then they lose.


----------



## Sabco (Mar 12, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> If sugar manages to touch him they win




Haki > Hax it's like aizen and soi fon ,


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wave said:


> He only needs four punch to take out those 4. His Haki is much stronger than these lots by a ridiculous amount. None of them can even bypass his Haki defenses. Even top tiers like Marco and Vista had trouble connecting the hits.



That's not Haki defense, he turned into logia when they try to attack him, more like Kenbunshoku, he turned himself into magma in right time. For example, he failed to escape from Whitebeard's last punches because Whitebeard attacked him from behind and then Akainu attacked Whitebeard blindly and gave another opening.

If that was Haki, they should have clash like a solid matter, but in Admirals case, such as Kizaru / Akainu / Aokiji it is not valid, same with Whitebeard stabbing Aokiji, it didn't work because Aokiji turned into ice in right time, not because it failed to break his Haki shield, if it was a Haki shield Whitebead shoud've failed to stab and pierce him, same with Marco & Vista's slash which cut his magma and gave him good amount of pain. The thing is, Haki isn't canceling DF powers, and if logia user turns into its element in right time and if escapes with his real body, it can be avoided from Haki attacks.

There isn't a kind of auto Haki shield protecting them all time, Fujitora needs to protect himself with his blade, or at least they need to use hand palm like this ;


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> That's not Haki defense, he turned into logia when they try to attack him, more like Kenbunshoku, he turned himself into magma in right time. For example, he failed to escape from Whitebeard's last punches because Whitebeard attacked him from behind and then Akainu attacked Whitebeard blindly and gave another opening.


No, that doesn't even makes sense because the whole point of Haki is to allow you to hit their logia body, which would mean that Akainu had used his own haki to negate the attacker's haki hits.



> If that was Haki, they should have clash like a solid matter, but in Admirals case, such as Kizaru / Akainu / Aokiji it is not valid, same with Whitebeard stabbing Aokiji, it didn't work because Aokiji turned into ice in right time, not because it failed to break his Haki shield, if it was a Haki shield Whitebead shoud've failed to stab and pierce him, same with Marco & Vista's slash which cut his magma and gave him good amount of pain. The thing is, Haki isn't canceling DF powers, and if logia user turns into its element in right time and if escapes with his real body, it can be avoided from Haki attacks.


Same as above.



> There isn't a kind of auto Haki shield protecting them all time, Fujitora needs to protect himself with his blade, or at least they need to use hand palm like this ;



Akainu should easily be able to coat his entire body in CoA seeing as someone like Vergo or Pica could do it.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wave said:


> Akainu should easily be able to coat his entire body in CoA seeing as someone like Vergo or Pica could do it.



Then in this case turning into his magma form makes no sense. There should be a solid clash of Haki impacts.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 12, 2015)

Diamante taunts Akainu in a long monologue, then uleashes his ultimate technique which is his East Blue level iron spikes.

Akainu sees this and has a laughter attack. 

Pica then shows up in front of him in full hardening mode and says "_Dofla let me go all out I'm enough to take them all_"

Akainu starts choking and tearing up as he laughs.

Buffalo takes position among the Donquixote ranks.

Akainu dies of laughter.

Donquixote Pirates win, no diff.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Then in this case turning into his magma form makes no sense. There should be a solid clash of Haki impacts.



This fight restricted Akainu's df. 

Also, he could clad those invisible haki pre-timeskip seeing as nobody even show the black hardening.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wave said:


> No, that doesn't even makes sense because the whole point of Haki is to allow you to hit their logia body, which would mean that Akainu had used his own haki to negate the attacker's haki hits.



So you say any Haki user with Logia, should've protected himself against any Haki based attacks.

I wonder why Smoker is failing to do this ''negating the attacker's haki hits'' thing.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> So you say any Haki user with Logia, should've protect himself against any Haki based attacks.
> 
> I wonder why Smoker is failing to do this ''negating the attacker's haki hits'' thing.



Yes, obviously because Vergo's haki is stronger than Smoker

The man was shocked upon seeing his full body haki form. 

Even Zoro sliced up Pica saying his Haki is stronger than Pica's haki.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 12, 2015)

Haki isn't fought only by haki, other factors play into it. We've seen this time and time again.
The iconic example was Luffy versus the Boa Sisters, where he used brute strength (he had no haki at that point in the story) to overpower their haki.

Gently bumping a fist with your best haki in it is a much weaker attack than throwing a punch with all your strength, your devil fruit offense, and the haki on top of that.
That's why Law didn't poke Vergo with a stick using his haki, that's why Shanks didn't block the magmafist with his face, and that's why Akainu will still use magma in his punches. Haki is one thing you can use, but it doesn't make the haki users stop using their martial arts, equipment, devil fruit etc.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wave said:


> Yes, obviously because Vergo's haki is stronger than Smoker
> 
> The man was shocked upon seeing his full body haki form.
> 
> Even Zoro sliced up Pica saying his Haki is stronger than Pica's haki.



That's non-canon, one of the filler anime part. Smoker is capable of bleeding Vergo, and there shouldn't be any gigantic difference between their Haki level, sure Vergo is more powerful Haki user, but if there was any big difference between them, Smoker couldn't do this ;


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> That's non-canon, one of the filler anime part. Smoker is capable of bleeding Vergo, and there shouldn't be any gigantic difference between their Haki level, sure Vergo is more powerful Haki user, but if there was any big difference between them, Smoker couldn't do this ;



I said Vergo's haki was stronger, which is why Smoker couldn't negate it with his own haki+logia defenses.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wave said:


> I said Vergo's haki was stronger, which is why Smoker couldn't negate it with his own haki+logia defenses.



And as I said before, there isn't any big difference between them that is why Smoker is capable of bleeding him, there is big difference between Tashigi and Vergo, therefor Tashigi fails to cut him like this ;



You can see the clash of Haki impact.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nobody in the entire Donquixote family is capable of hitting him with the force that Whitebeard did.

Akainu tanks everything that's handed to him from these pirates.


----------



## Luke (Mar 12, 2015)

RIP Donquixote Pirates. Low difficulty win for Akainu.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 12, 2015)

Akainu stopped Whitebeard's bisento with one foot, has some of the best BH in the series, and we've all seen what kind of damage he can take and keep going. These guys don't have a chance.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Mar 12, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> If sugar manages to touch him they win



This is the only way i can see them winning but i say the chance of it happening is 1 in 1000


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Issho said:


> Akainu stopped Whitebeard's bisento with one foot, has some of the best BH in the series, and we've all seen what kind of damage he can take and keep going. These guys don't have a chance.



He did that with Magma.


----------



## mykel23 (Mar 12, 2015)

Your boy took two Gura Punches, one of which one an island splitter and lived to fuck more more bitches. Mid diff at best.


----------



## mykel23 (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> So you say any Haki user with Logia, should've protected himself against any Haki based attacks.
> 
> I wonder why Smoker is failing to do this ''negating the attacker's haki hits'' thing.



Because Law's, Vergo's, and DD"s haki are all stronger than his.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 12, 2015)

If it's pre time skip Akainu, the Donquixote Pirates win with mid to high difficulty.  If it's current Akainu, the Donquixote Pirates win with high to extremely high difficulty.  Akainu's likely going to take a while to get around Pica's Devil Fruit abilities.  His speed isn't anything amazing relatively speaking, so I don't think he's going to be avoiding many blows that are going to be aimed at him by the other Donquixote Pirates.  With his defense it will take them a significant amount of time to defeat him, but they aren't weak, so it's not like the blows aren't going to do any damage to him.  After all foot soldier Marines land blows on Old Whitebeard, who has better defense than Akainu.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> He did that with Magma.


And Whitebeard imbued his bisento with a quake, so it all evens out.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 12, 2015)

-I don't think it actually shows Whitebeard charging it with a quake, but I could be wrong.

-Akainu is more so kicking down at it, which gives him an advantage.

-Whitebeard's blow is aimed at foot soldier Marines.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 12, 2015)

i thought this was with doflamingo. 
i mean come on, i was gonna give the dd crew the benefit of the doubt (maybe). but without doflamingo, their power is nearly cut in half (would be exactly half or a little more if u didn't include monet and vergo). 

Sakazuki wins somewhere in the low diff area.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Issho said:


> And Whitebeard imbued his bisento with a quake, so it all evens out.



That's not the issue, it is not a DF-Less movement feat for Akainu.


----------



## SacredX (Mar 13, 2015)

A Devil Fruit is generally a pretty important part of a person's fighting style and they likely based the majority of their combat capabilities surrounding their Devil Fruit.  

Doflamingo also felt confident he was able to take down Fujitora, but also noted doing such a thing wouldn't be easy and they'd likely suffer some serious damage, if not deaths.  While that in itself isn't a great argument since many villains have been shown to be overconfident, if he felt confident they could take care of Fujitora taking away his primary fighting style likely adds to his chances.  To play Devil's Advocate, it's possible he planned to take down Fuji through roundabout tactics instead of brute force.

Plus if the Celestial Dragon's really wanted Doffy dead couldn't they just send an Admiral to wipe the floor with him or is it not that simple?

Giving it to Doffy.  If, by chance, Akainu can take them down with anything less than High Difficulty, I'd have to sigh at how large that power gap can be between two lethal opponents.


----------



## Amol (Mar 13, 2015)

Well Doflamingo himself is not there, right ?
Then Akainu wins easily.


----------



## SacredX (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh, Doflamingo isn't there?  I really should start reading the opening posts instead of just the title.

I can accept Akainu winning this.  There's still a chance of death since I don't know how he'll deal with some people like Pica's mountain or Jora's hax amidst the chaos.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 13, 2015)

No Doflamingo?

This is a fucking stomp.

None of them can bypass his monstrous haki.

They are fodder to him, not in a figurative sense either.

Think Kizaru vs Supernova


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 13, 2015)

loL said:


> Think Kizaru vs Supernova


How could Kizaru beat novas that easy without his light fruit ?


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 13, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> How could Kizaru beat novas that easy without his light fruit ?



Pretty simple really

Non DF kicks instead of DF ones


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 13, 2015)

loL said:


> Pretty simple really
> 
> Non DF kicks instead of DF ones



And Kizaru never demonstrated such techniques, he used his fruit all time.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 13, 2015)

Again a thread where a Dinosaur fights an army of ants. The Dinosaur stomps them, it's obvious.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 13, 2015)

It depends on Akainu's AOE and mobility capabilities without his DF IMO, because without decent abilities in those areas he'll get really screwed over by Pica's sheer size and battlefield manipulation in conjunction with all the hax that can be thrown his way by Jora and Sugar. If he just knows the Rokushiki techniques he should be able to move around to evade the golem and slice it up with Rankyakus. He'd also be able to more effectively blitz the family members from greater distances and deal more damage up close. But if not, it's going to be a real pain to deal with Pica constantly manipulating the battlefield around him and it would open him up to assaults by the other members. If Sakazuki is landlocked and limited to melee I think they might be able to mount enough of a combined offensive to distract him enough for hax to cripple him, sooner or later.

I'm going to give Akainu the benefit of the doubt that he wouldn't be that helpless without his DF though because it's been a consistent theme with high ranked Marines that they're very versatile and skilled in many areas of combat. Vergo was a Haki specialist first and staff fighter second but still knew Rokushiki for speed, mobility and piercing attacks. Kuzan and Borsalino are demonstrably skilled in swordsmanship as well as agile in physical combat, and Kuzan has demonstrated extreme movement speed in what might have been Soru. Just because Akainu seems like the brute of the Admirals at a glance is no reason to assume he's any less versatile than his colleagues to me.

He'll still not have that easy of a time handling all the versatile abilities of the crew combined with Pica's battlefield manipulation, but as long as he has the proper tools it's just a matter of time until he wins.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2015)

I must imagine that w/o his DF, DD alone could give him a decent fight, adding in the seats and other DD pirates and this becomes too much for Akainu.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 13, 2015)

It's DD pirates without Doflamingo


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2015)

loL said:


> It's DD pirates without Doflamingo


Oh w/o DD, they would loose.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 13, 2015)

ehhh? You have Colosseum scrubs taking out DD family members and even Zoro was barely pushed against the supposed second strongest one in the group. Judging by how pathetic most of them have been so far, none of them are even close to being in the same league as Sakazuki san. It's a lion against a few ants. 

Only way really is if Sugar touches him (assuming no knowledge) but then again that would defeat pretty much anyone without knowledge including prime WB and Roger. Also Sakazuki san isn't the type of guy to rest his laurels or refrain from attacking a small girl either. 

Without his DF it'll take longer as there's less "instant kill" factor but his punches should still carry enough force to knock most of the weaker ones out in one go. Mid diff at worst tbh. I can only see some ignoramus like Gohara who would actually think that Sakazuki would actually lose this. 



Edit - Yeah I was right. lol Gohara.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2015)

Pretty sure Roger CoC crushes Sugar at battle start.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 13, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Oh w/o DD, they would loose.



Not even trying to be a dick here. But bro you know it's lose right? Loose is like Miley Cyrus, Lose is like what Lucci did to Luffy.


----------



## Sabco (Mar 13, 2015)

So, I guess,  Rape Thread is Rape Thread, but this thread lasted some time lol


Out : why the neg rip ?


----------



## trance (Mar 13, 2015)

Sakazuki manhandles them.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 13, 2015)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> You have Colosseum scrubs taking out DD family members and even Zoro was barely pushed against the supposed second strongest one in the group. Judging by how pathetic most of them have been so far, none of them are even close to being in the same league as Sakazuki san. It's a lion against a few ants.



I disagree that Hajrudin (he's the only character I can think of that you may be referring to) is a scrub, and even outside of Doflamingo's top 4 most powerful subordinates Machvise doesn't seem to be one of the most powerful.  Additionally, we've seen characters many times weaker than Hajrudin land blows on Old Whitebeard.  Plus, it's not really them who will be the main factor.  Sure, them being a distraction can allow others to land blows on Akainu, but it's Doflamingo's top 4 most powerful subordinates who are likely going to deal Akainu most of the damage.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 13, 2015)

I would like to see Admirals Auto-Haki shield without their DF, if really there is something like that exist...


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 15, 2015)

DFless Akainu vs Vergo, 3 seats, Monet + other Executives ?

Akainu still wins, but with at least mid-high diff. 

DFless Akainu should be comparable to Jozu / DD or slightly above. 

I think DD would need high diff  to beat his entire crew.
__

It's not a stomp thread as some people say.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> DFless Akainu should be comparable to Jozu



What ? Hell no... Jozu is a lot stronger than Sakazuki if he is not more durable. Sakazuki has no strength feat to compare with Jozu's iceberg throwing feat.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 15, 2015)

Kyros defeated Diamante with high to extremely high difficulty and Zoro defeated Pica with mid to high difficulty, IMO.  That doesn't really reflect badly on them.  Also, it's not Akainu at his full power.  It's Akainu without around a good deal of his power.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2015)

Gohara said:


> Kyros defeated Diamante with high to extremely high difficulty and Zoro defeated Pica with mid to high difficulty, IMO.  That doesn't really reflect badly on them.  Also, it's not Akainu at his full power.  It's Akainu without around a good deal of his power.



Majority of kyros difficulty came from trying to protect his daughter

Majority of difficulty for zoro came from trying to locate pica.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 15, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> What ? Hell no... Jozu is a lot stronger than Sakazuki if he is not more durable. Sakazuki has no strength feat to compare with Jozu's iceberg throwing feat.



Base Akainu's stats (minus strength) should be (at least) equal to those of Base Jozu. 

- DF Jozu overwhelms Base Akainu in sheer strength. 
=> If Akainu tries to start a brawl (close combat) against DF Jozu  then he'll loose high diff.
- Akainu showed far greater durability, fought for 10 days against Aokiji who basically one shotted Jozu even though this was a unlucky matchup for the shortly distracted WB's DC#3. 
- Not to mention his outstanding Haki for bypassing Jozu's diamond defense (see DD vs Luffy) and I wouldn't be surprised if he could block Brilliant Punk without the need to dodge, same for Jozu.

The main question is can Akainu beat the gap in pure strength with his greater haki ?


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Fighting for days isn't an indication of superior durability, it shows how equal they really are. If not, Ace vs. Jinbe lasted for 5 days, while Teach vs. Ace lasted only a couple hours, so with your logic, Jinbe should be more durable than Teach, even though Teach actually beat Ace unlike Jinbe did.


If Aokiji was a little stronger than Akainu or Akainu to Aokiji, that fight would end in a couple hours.


----------

